# Supermicro H8SCM-F 8.2-RELEASE No NIC



## nateK (Sep 15, 2011)

This is a hardware/installation issue for FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE.

I have a Supermicro AS-1012C-MRF system with a Supermicro H8SCM-F motherboard inside.

I can install FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE with only a single issue - the on-board NIC are not detected by the installer.

Mobo details:
AMD SR5650/SP5100 chipset
2 x Intel 82574L on-board NIC

At first I thought that maybe the 82574L is not supported in 8.2 so I installed an Intel EXPI9400PT (82571GB) PCIe NIC in the server and the same thing happens.

I also tried using 8.2-STABLE 201105 this morning and I get the same result.

I'm thinking that maybe the northbridge/southbridge of this motherboard isn't fully supported in FreeBSD 8 maybe.

I have not been able to turn up anything as far as searching the Internet for this chipset and FreeBSD.

I have attached the dmesg and pciconf output from the system after it boots into FreeBSD (post-installation).

The whole thing is a bit weird frankly although I did notice that a SystemRescueCD Live CD (Gentoo Linux) on the same system does not turn up any network adapters either.

The system is new so it could be that somehow the motherboard is defective although both on-board NICs light up when plugged in, just no kernel love.

Any suggestions or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 15, 2011)

Check the BIOS.  Maybe the Ethernet or a PCI bus is disabled.  Boot a 9.0-BETA CD into live CD mode and see if pciconf shows the Ethernet.  After that, I'd check with the FreeBSD mailing lists and Supermicro.  The Supermicro site says that motherboard is compatible with FreeBSD.


----------



## xibo (Sep 15, 2011)

I have an Supermicro X9SCM-F which also has a 82574L ethernet NIC. Works with the em driver without any trouble here.

(I wouldn't mind getting video drivers for the onboard g200eW though)


----------



## User23 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have 2 x SUPERMICRO H8SCM-F-O mainboards with IntelÂ® 82574L controller, Dual-PortGigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000BASE-T running on 8.2 stable (installed from 8.2 release), no problems so far.


```
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.2.3> port 0xd800-0xd81f mem 0xfe9e0000-0xfe9fffff,0xfe9dc000-0xfe9dffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci1
em1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.2.3> port 0xe800-0xe81f mem 0xfeae0000-0xfeafffff,0xfeadc000-0xfeadffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
```


```
em0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x10d315d9 chip=0x10d38086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 82574L Gigabit Ethernet Controller (82574L)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfe9e0000, size 131072, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd800, size 32, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfe9dc000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[e0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(256) link x1(x1)
    cap 11[a0] = MSI-X supports 5 messages in map 0x1c enabled
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 *****************
em1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x10d315d9 chip=0x10d38086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel 82574L Gigabit Ethernet Controller (82574L)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfeae0000, size 131072, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe800, size 32, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfeadc000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[e0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(256) link x1(x1)
    cap 11[a0] = MSI-X supports 5 messages in map 0x1c enabled
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 *****************
```


----------

